# Hotronix� Auto Open Cap Press Speeds Up Production



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hotronix® Auto Open Cap Press Speeds Up Production*

Maximize your heat-applied graphics production on caps with the Hotronix® Auto Open Cap heat press. This sturdy unit has a patented magnetic-assisted lock down making it easy to close, and it automatically pops open at the end of the cycle.

The auto open feature allows an operator to get other tasks done rather than waiting on the press to finish. It also generates maximum pressure with less effort. 

Thanks to its curved upper and lower platens, this press is designed to handle any type of headwear. Interchangeable cap platens also are available, which allow for printing on literally any style, size, or shape of cap. Platens are easy to install. Simply lift off one platen and drop in the new one. No tools are required.

With easy-to-use digital controls for selecting time, temperature and pressure and a portable, space-saving design, the Hotronix® Auto Cap makes heat printing caps a cinch. It’s also ideal for printing on small areas like a shirt collar or small items like a can koozie or cell phone case. 

The auto sleep mode reduces the risk of forgetting to turn the machine off at night, and it saves energy. The Auto Open Cap press comes in 110V or 220V, and has a premier warranty, which includes lifetime coverage on the heating element, five years on the framework, two years on the circuit board, and one year on parts and labor. You also receive free lifetime technical support. 
As part of any Hotronix press purchase, you receive Blue Ribbon Support. This program is available 24/7, every day. The support staff has more than 100 years of combined experience. In addition, Hotronix offers the ability to purchase replacement parts online, which makes it quick and easy to identify and order parts for machine repairs. 

For more information, go to Heat Press Auto Open Cap | Stahlsâ€™ Hotronix.

Hotronix® offers a full line of heat seal presses offering the latest in state-of-the-art technology. For more information, contact Hotronix at 800-727 8520; or visit the website at www.hotronix.com. Dealer inquiries are welcome.


----------

